# New to site,From NJ



## westernpro (Sep 24, 2012)

Very new to plowsite, from north jersey. Looking to acquire more accounts as well as try to help others gain accounts. Lets Talk!


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

You just made a biggg mistake.......












Just kidding. Welcome!


----------



## westernpro (Sep 24, 2012)

hahahahhaha thanks


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Where are you from in NNJ, I am from passaic cty


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome to the jungle!:laughing::salute:


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey Western where are u from in north jersey


----------

